
Color E-ink Screen, 199 Euros - joeschmoe83
https://the-digital-reader.com/2020/07/28/pocketbook-color-launched-in-europe-6-color-e-ink-screen-199-euros/
======
totony
I see a lot of those, but imo, 6 inches is insanely small and is suboptimal
for most of my uses (mostly reading). I can barely get some textbooks to show
up correctly with a 8inches display.

I assume it's feasible if you only read epubs, but what would a color 6in
ereader add of value?

Disclaimer: I love the techand wish this was >6in

------
Someone
Does anybody know how to interpret “users can adjust color settings of each
specific book, easily changing parameters such as contrast, brightness, gamma
correction, and saturation.”?

The cynic in me reads it as “users must tweak settings for each book”, but if
so, why would that be?

If not, why would a reader have per-book settings?

~~~
j88439h84
If it's a pdf can be useful to change contrast

